

Lets Tax Email, to save the post office. - spoiledtechie
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/08/email-tax-post-office-gordon-wozniak_n_2838324.html?view=print&comm_ref=false

======
niggler
What I'd like to see is the post office "certifying" emails. Pay some money to
establish record and a timestamp. And coupled with a postbox-like system
(where you can log in and access a record of all emails you sent/received), a
whole slew of reliability arguments are thrown out the window.

I mail myself letters and packages if I expect to need to prove dates in the
future.

~~~
lsllc
Agreed. Certified emails/documents, digital certificates and online payment
services/banking (e.g. PayPal) backed up with the guarantee of an armed
federal agent kicking down doors in case of fraud (see USPIS, nationwide
jurisdiction). Not to mention print-on-demand local delivery services (why not
just email a PDF to the USPS for printing & delivery!).

